
Ask HN: What are you working on right now? - alc90
What are you working on right now? 
Is it a side-project or your full-time job? 
Did it started to gain some traction?
======
andreasgonewild
An effective tool for most secure communication needs using any regular email-
account as transport. Calling it a job is overdoing it, but it's the only
thing I have patience for right now and it needs to be done. I have no idea if
anyone out there even got it running yet, it's been very quiet so far; but
that's ok, timing is everything and the universe moves in unpredictable ways.
I'm already using it on a daily basis with friends and family, so at least
that's one less itch.

[https://github.com/andreas-gone-wild/snackis](https://github.com/andreas-
gone-wild/snackis)

